# Test Drive Report



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Test Drive Report - EOS compared to Mercedes SLK*

Just completed test drive of 2.0T EOS (base price $29,990.00) equipped with Luxury Pkg ($3,490.00), 6-speed DSG automatic ($1075), (Upgraded Dynaudio Stereo ($1000) with $630 destination charge for total of $36,185.00. Interior cornsilk beige and dark blue exterior. Car was manufactured in June, 2006. Took approximately two months to reach dealership.
[Note this review compares one folding hardtop convertible to another, unlike the "professional" reviewer on another thread here who was trying to compare the EOS to a soft-top Porsche!]
Impressions - Did not feel need for either the built-in windshield windblocker or the back seat one (remained in package in trunk). Outside temperature was 60 degrees and it was very comfortable riding with top and all windows down. Was most impressed with quality of sound from Dynaudio stereo system with top down. Compared favorably with the Merecedes upgrade Harmon Kardon upgrade stereo on an SLK I drove across Europe. In fact, apart from noticeable turbo kick-in from start, power and acceleration equal or better than that on the 280SLK which itself is comparable to the 350SLK. Not up to the 500SL which I have also driven, but neither are either of the SLK's and I sense the SLK is a better comparison for size and weight. I did not drive with any passengers so there could be some drop in performance if fully loaded with 4 adults.
Leg room for back seats quite acceptable. Outside shoulder will rub against side panel simply because of positioning of the two rear seats as far apart from each other as possible. Decent spacing between occupants in rear seat but don't try to squeeze a third person in the backseat.
Was pleased to confirm that there is a temperature gauge for outside temperature but took a while clicking through the program to locate the readout. The base from the Dynaudio was impressive and far outperformed the base on any of the above referenced Mercedes with their tops down. In the SLK's defense it is probably easier to engineer and design a sound system with the extra space and sound box provided by having rear seats.
Have to comment on the sunroof. It is very W I D E and as such is impressive. The see-through glass when closed is a nice feature comparable to the optional ($2000 or so) panoramic roof on the Mercedes 500SL. Like the Mercedes, there is a pull panel to block the sun if desired. When opened the sunroof lifts open and slides back nicely although I wish it would have gone back completely rather than about 3/4th of the way. Of course, by comparison, the Mercedes Panoramic roof is only see- through and does not open at all.
Fit and finish looked nice. Especially liked the wood trim and its placement. The aluminum surround around the radio looked nicer than I expected and there wasn't the clash between metal and wood that I had feared. Was impressed that there is even a DC plug in above the cupholders at the back of the center console which can be used by rear seat passengers. There is a cupholder for each rear seat passenger. I forgot to locate the front seat cupholders. Decent space in the glovebox and forward section of the center console. Was glad to see the protective inside trunk shaping can be unhinged in front and slips back to latch onto the back of the trunk if there is a need to use more of the trunk space with the top in place. I assume it can be taken out completely too, but did not test that. Was surprised to see the toolbox taking up space in the trunk, but thankfully it can be taken out or moved around to accomodate luggage. It is held in place by a velcro strap so stays in place. Includes, jack and related accessories. Confirmed that we get a spare in U.S., but did not see whether it is a space saver or full sized spare as it was below flooring of trunk. The pass through feature works both with the top up and down. You could get a pair or two of skis through it if needed. The space available with top down is maximized for use and looks like two roll on type suitcases of the size allowed for airplane carry on could be accomodated if placed sideways. (Basically this is what the SLK can accomodate with the top down too.) I'd be very concerned about placement of the two batteries in the trunk on the 3.2 6 cylinder version, especially if they take up the presently useable trunk space in the center location. For me reason enough to stick with the 2.0T, especially given its pep and more than adequate performance for this car. (Keep in mind that I was not all that impressed with the increase in performance that the 3.5 liter engined 350SLK has over the 280SLK's with its lighter 3.0 liter engine.)
The cornsilk beige interior looked nice, especially with the wood trim, but expect I will be happier with the Moonrock a/k/a Moonstruck Grey that has black carpet on the floor and black lower panels on the side doors. The dealer had plastic taped all over the beige floor carpets for good reason.
All in all found little to criticize. Keep in mind that my comparisons are to the Mercedes SLK280 and SLK350, and 500SL together of which I have driven them several thousands of miles. Ever since driving those cars with their folding hardtop feature I have been looking for a 4-seater folding hardtop that would be as fun to drive and be up to comparable fit and finish. The EOS hits the mark, especially when compared to the 280SLK. (I do wish the unique to the Mercedes SLK airscarf feature could be added though!) The dark blue didn't create much head turning from other motorists even with the top down. I assume the Silver Essence, Eismeer Blue, and Paparika Red would be more attention getting on the road.
The car looked appropriately proportioned and not as stubby as it does in some of the photos. Was surprised and pleased to see the EPA gas mileage on the sticker was up to 31 mpg. I knew it would be in the high 20's, but did not recall anyone reporting 31 mpg as an official number for highway driving. Interestingly, my U.S. spec 280SLK which I drove in Europe got the same 31 mpg. on the Autobahn, and that is just a two-seater.
Will attempt to edit to add some photos as suggested.











































_Modified by northvw at 3:49 AM 8-23-2006_


_Modified by northvw at 12:32 PM 9-8-2006_


----------



## mtbscottie (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: Test Drive Report - EOS compared to Mercedes SLK (northvw)*

You need to upload the pictures to a host site like photobucket.com, and if you post them there, they give you the tag you need, all you do is copy it and paste it here.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Test Drive Report - EOS compared to Mercedes SLK (northvw)*

Great, very well articulated review! Thank you!


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

Great review, thanks for posting it.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Test Drive Report - EOS compared to Mercedes SLK (northvw)*

Nice reviews... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Test Drive Report - EOS compared to Mercedes SLK (gizmopop)*

Very good review. All the people who MUST have the V6 will probably blow this review off. I appreciated your report of how the car was in the cool weather indicating the windblockers weren't vital as in some of the competition.
Thanks for a real-world report of the trunk and back seat. I would have hated to hear my dinner guests complain they couldn't fit.
I also appreciate your comments on selecting moonrock grey for its black carpeting. I think this with the white exterior will look stunning and classy.
All I have to do now is wait.... I turned in my old leased RX-8 and am stuck driving a rental Saturn.....
What a shock to the system it will be when my Eos finally arrives.


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Test Drive Report - EOS compared to Mercedes SLK (notawagon)*

Thanks to all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by northvw at 12:16 PM 8-23-2006_


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Test Drive Report - EOS compared to Mercedes SLK (notawagon)*

I think the V6 may be a good choice for someone who drives in mountainous areas if the difference between the 2.0T parallels the difference between the SLK280 and SLK350. I would hope though that the two batteries in the trunk are placed outside of the central storage area. Did anyone see where the batteries were positioned on the V6 engined Highway 1 "concept" at Pebble Beach last weekend?


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: Test Drive Report - EOS compared to Mercedes SLK (northvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northvw* »_I think the V6 may be a good choice for someone who drives in mountainous areas if the difference between the 2.0T parallels the difference between the SLK280 and SLK350. I would hope though that the two batteries in the trunk are placed outside of the central storage area. Did anyone see where the batteries were positioned on the V6 engined Highway 1 "concept" at Pebble Beach last weekend?

Batteries are in storage area. VW offers two _different_ accessory luggae sets. One large piece for the V6 and two smaller ones (which combiner are bigger than the V6 suitcase) for the four-bangers. If I remember, they mentioned in the accessories catalogue that this was done becasue the trunk of the V6 is a tad bit smaller.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Test Drive Report - EOS compared to Mercedes SLK (northvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northvw* »_ Did anyone see where the batteries were positioned on the V6 engined Highway 1 "concept" at Pebble Beach last weekend?


That brings up a good point, I've seen nothing but official press release photos of the Highway 1 car. Anybody see any real life shots from Pebble Beach?


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Test Drive Report - EOS compared to Mercedes SLK (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I was wondering same thing. Would be nice to hear a first hand report.


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Test Drive Report - EOS compared to Mercedes SLK (northvw)*

Pebble Beach anyone?


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Test Drive Report - EOS compared to Mercedes SLK (northvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notawagon* »_... I appreciated your report of how the car was in the cool weather indicating the windblockers weren't vital as in some of the competition....

I too drove one around on a fairly cool morning near Seattle (about 60F). The dealer already had the rear wind blocker installed, so I left it there. With the windows all rolled up, I felt almost no wind at all, and the Dynaudio system was outstanding. Putting the front wind screen up made almost no difference, but I was only driving around town. Maybe it would help more at freeway speeds.
I too felt the 2.0T was perfectly acceptable. The only reason I would get the V6 would be for the HIDs and parking sensors. And where's the Bluetooth option???







I've really fallen in love with my phone headset, but would really like to have it built into my car. I don't like sticking aftermarket devices in unless the control(s) can be unobtrusive.
Great review!










_Modified by ATC98092 at 6:22 AM 8-27-2006_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Test Drive Report - EOS compared to Mercedes SLK (northvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northvw* »_Pebble Beach anyone?

Click the link for a higher resolution view, you can see the design of the rear lip better.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/craigv/224069549/ 











_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 2:54 PM 8-25-2006_


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Test Drive Report - EOS compared to Mercedes SLK (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Thanks for locating that photo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shawnpm (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Test Drive Report - EOS compared to Mercedes SLK (northvw)*

Good review. Worth a bump. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Test Drive Report - EOS compared to Mercedes SLK (shawnpm)*

Thanks.


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Test Drive Report - EOS compared to Mercedes SLK (northvw)*

An added note regarding the trunk space. It is approximately 28" wide and 28" deep with the top up or down. Of course with the top up there is additional space.
That is weird. A photo in the original post disappeared. (It was the second to last photo showing the folding roof in mid motion.)
Even stranger, on a revisit the photo reappeared. Go figure.
Weird, weird - now it is gone again. I thought this was an EOS forum - how did a Gremlin get in here?










_Modified by northvw at 11:24 PM 9-11-2006_


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Test Drive Report - EOS compared to Mercedes SLK (northvw)*


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Test Drive Report - EOS compared to Mercedes SLK (northvw)*








The case of the missing photo. (Gone again)


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Test Drive Report - EOS compared to Mercedes SLK (northvw)*

Now back.


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Test Drive Report - EOS compared to Mercedes SLK (northvw)*

Thanks again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Test Drive Report - EOS compared to Mercedes SLK (mtbscottie)*

There should be 6 photos, but when I click on this link on my MAC I only get 5. When I use my PC i get all 6? Anyone else not getting all 6?


----------



## 85_Scirocco_Guy (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Test Drive Report - EOS compared to Mercedes SLK (northvw)*

yeah we have on at my work the bagie interior with the blue body looks like poop other than that when i get to drive them they are FUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN and unbelieveable


----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

*Re: Test Drive Report - EOS compared to Mercedes SLK (85_Scirocco_Guy)*

You all must have short legs. I sat in an EOS at the dealership recently and then adjusted the front seat. In order to sit in the back I would Have to cut off my feet. Very, very little leg room.


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Test Drive Report - EOS compared to Mercedes SLK (B5Speedo)*

It sounds like you were trying to sit in the back of the folding hardtop Lexus.







The EOS is just as comfortable in the back as is the backseat in a Mustang - OK, but not great. It is useable, not luxurioius. In other words if you are going to haul four adults around all the time you should get a four door sedan. The EOS, like the Mercedes CLK, is somewhat a compromise but a decent compromise if you are primarily going to be using the car for two adults, but like the ability to carry four in reasonable comfort, if not luxury. 2 adults plus two children no problem either. In most coupes and 4 seat convertibles, adjusting the front seats all the way back does limit the leg room in back so that is a reasonable consideration. However, even with the front seats fully forward in the Lexus you still can't get a leg to fit behind it.


_Modified by northvw at 4:37 PM 9-25-2006_


----------



## argh32 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Test Drive Report - EOS compared to Mercedes SLK (northvw)*

Nice job!
Not getting into the 4x4 look.


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Test Drive Report - EOS compared to Mercedes SLK (argh32)*


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Test Drive Report - EOS compared to Mercedes SLK (northvw)*


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Test Drive Report - EOS compared to Mercedes SLK (northvw)*

Looks like remote opening of roof is now available via aftermarket add on for both SLK and EOS.


_Modified by northvw at 5:44 AM 11-20-2006_


----------



## voiture (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: Test Drive Report - EOS compared to Mercedes SLK (northvw)*

Got the same one 10 days ago and love it! Only bud is that the driver seat belt was installed twisted. It is at the dealer today and am driving an awful Dodge Neon http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Otherwise no leaks so far.


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Test Drive Report - EOS compared to Mercedes SLK (voiture)*

Glad to hear you are enjoying the new ride.


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Comparisons with the competition*

Just got back from the North American International Auto Show in Detroit (1/07) and on display besides the EOS was the original (for US) hardtop convertible made by Volvo, Pontiac's G6, and two new kids on the block, the Chrysler Sebring and BMW 3-series hardtop convertibles. Have to say the Volvo already looks dated. The G6 looks good from the right angles. The Sebring has potential, but the fit and finish on the roof seals was unimpressive and looked like the vehicle is not yet ready for prime time. BMW was most sporty and got the most attention. The EOS held its own.


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Comparisons with the competition (northvw)*

a pleasure to read this well done review ! Thank you !


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Comparisons with the competition (bougy)*

Thanks for the kind comments. Are you surviving the European ice storms?


----------



## bougy (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Comparisons with the competition (northvw)*

ice ? well, no, just water ... 
But could not test krytox yet, my car is in transport between the plant and my dealer ...


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

Keep us posted.


----------

